#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-09
<clotaire> Bonjour
<clotaire> Y'a t il quelqu'un?
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-10
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: bjr willy
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy:
<ariabbas> cmnt sav ?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: salut
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB et toi ?
<clotaire> release ENSPT, hi!
<clotaire> nobody ?
<clotaire> Bon persone ne m'écoute?
<clotaire> Je suis seul au milieu de l'océan!
<clotaire> Ok au revoir
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> 2.
<septox> cut and going
<septox> mail en preparation pour le way la
<septox> je te send en review d'ici demain maatin
<clotaire> Septox bonsoir
<septox> clotaire: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<clotaire> assez bien
<clotaire> je n'ai pas ressenti ta présence ces derniers jours
<clotaire> Que dis tu de la release de demain?
<clotaire> Nous organisons la release demain entre 9heures et 16heures à l'ENSPT.
<clotaire> izane comment vas tu?
<clotaire> a demain
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-11
<christmat> bjr
<christmat> ongolaBoy: bjr
<septox> salut les gars
<christmat> slt septox
<christmat> on aurai deja pu debuter la release, mais
<septox> .
<christmat> ya personne
<christmat> mauvaise communication
<christmat> tres peut de gens pour l'organisation
<septox> .
<septox> uhmm
<christmat> on va faire comme ca sea
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> et le public ? ils ne sont pas nombreux aussi ?
<christmat> pas vraiment
<christmat> il n'ya qu'en ce moment les gar ki vt boulot avec ns
<christmat> pour la presentation
<septox> ok
<septox> .
<christmat> les gars m'ont laches a la derniere minute
<ongolaBoy> hum... yaoundé là ... en tout cas, on continue
<septox> hi all
<swello> salut
<swello> en direct de la release de Ydé sis a l'ecol de poste
<septox> .
<christmat> tt a commencer
<ongolaBoy> tout c'est à dire ? les speech ou les ateliers ?
<christmat> le speech
<christmat> les ateliers st apres
<swello> il y a izane qui est plein speech
<christmat> dans l'aprem
<ongolaBoy> ok
<christmat> hum
<ongolaBoy> hum ??? quoi ? :)
<christmat> swello: gar
<christmat> dit a izane de se connecter sur IRC spt
<christmat> stp
<swello> ok
<christmat> je dis hein
<christmat> tu maitrise un peut le reso sasn fil non
<christmat> ?
<swello> @christmat: il dit que est-ce que tu lui as acheté le net
<christmat> il a deja vu koi
<christmat> il n'est pas free?
<swello> je wanda!
<christmat> toi tu maitrises un peut le reso sans fil
<swello> hummmm!
<christmat> jai un petit pb ici
<swello> pas vraiment, pas très calé dans ce domaine
<swello> lequel?
<christmat> je voudrais me conncter a un reso
<christmat> je met le bon mot de passe mais je ne reussi pas a entrer
<swello> gar la je sai pas
<swello> izane dit "c'est que cest pas le bon pwd lol"
<christmat> comment ca
<christmat> c'est moi meme qui avait mis le password
<christmat> mais je ne m'etais jamais connceter avec ubuntu
<christmat> et today quand je le fais ca ne fonctionne pas
<swello> ah bon!
<christmat> il dit alors koi?
<christmat> swello: n'oubliez pas de les presenter "wolframalpha" le moteur de recherche intelligent
<christmat> ca va agreementer la release
<christmat> il fonctionnne avec le meme principe que matlab
<christmat> donc si tu t'y connais ce sera facile
<christmat> si non tu peux me demander, jai quelques touches
<swello> ok
<christmat> merci
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-05
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ::
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> :
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-06
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
 * ongolaBoy se connecte directement derrière le modem d'orange et je n'obtiens même pas 256 Kb...
<ongolaBoy> ils vont me sentir passer !
<ongolaBoy> 20Kb/s à la dernière mesure...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-08
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-03
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> action s'en va. Bonne soirée a tous!
<septox> .
 * simplice_ndere s'en va. Bonne soirée a tous!
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-04
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> mais ou est passe ongolaboy :D
<ariabbas> hi septox
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<ariabbas> septox: bah oui
<ariabbas> septox: sa essaye d aller
<septox> sovo: hi
<sovo> hi septox
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-05
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-06
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-07
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-08
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-09
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-02
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-03
<tnjulius>  
<indy21> tnjulius: hi
<tnjulius> hi indy21
<indy21> tnjulius: ringo a donné son ok pr le miroir ubuntu. mais ...
<tnjulius> çà c'est cool!
<tnjulius> mais ???
<tnjulius> pas assez d'espace?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ???? :)
<tnjulius> ils nous laissent dans le suspens là!! :)
<indy21> je sui là.
<indy21> a la base, il y a 4 distribution a héberger (ubuntu,debian,centos,fedora)
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy préconisait de commencer par un dépot (ubuntu)
<indy21>  je suppose que tout ça va faire autour de 500 Go.
<indy21> tnjulius: c'est vrai mais au bout de 6 mois, il faudra penser au autres.
<ongolaBoy> vous n'êtes pas obligés de tout faire
<tnjulius> au bout de 6 mois on aura une autre alternative!
<indy21> en plus il y a des contraintes de sécurité. (tnjulius les connaît bien).
<tnjulius> les contraintes de sécurité sont celles du serveur web!
<ongolaBoy> vous pouvez par exemple prendre pour debian tout juste wheezy 64 bits , ubuntu (toujours la dernière version) pendant 1 an
<ongolaBoy> rien ne sert de vouloir tout englober
<indy21> en tt cas commençons!
<indy21> tnjulius: sur une VM, ça devrai aller non? j'ai pas envie d'aller bagarrer pour un dédié. et je vais demander des accès distants.
<tnjulius> çà devrais allé, le problème est au niveau de l'espace disque je sais pas si çà été résolu!
<tnjulius>  
<indy21> tn: le nouvel adminsys m'a di qu'il n'ont pas acheté de nouveaux disques.
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-04
<indy21> hi.
<ongolaBoy> hello
<tnjulius>  
<tnjulius> indy21 ongolaBoy bonjour
<indy21> bonjour.
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-05
<indy21> ongolaBoy,:hi.
<indy21> raspberry pi model b en vente. occasion. 30 000. :-)
<indy21> ongolaBoy : heu...je dois faire la demande de serveur pour le miroir. je me débrouille pour les specs ou j'attends les propositions?
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: pour le serveur . au minimum 1 Go de RAM, puissance processeur : Pentium III , Disque : 500 Go , une IP publique ..
<ongolaBoy> maintenant si vous voulez augmenter quelque chose.. c'est comme vous voulez ;)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: Pentium III ? lol. ça risque être une VM. :-)
<ongolaBoy> bah.. vous allez faire ça sur un vrai serveur ??
<ongolaBoy> ok.. tant mieux alors :)
<ongolaBoy> moi je n'aurais pas demandé autant mais si c'est possible tant mieux
<indy21> pour l'instant je donne juste donner les specs. c'est ringo qui verra en fonction de leurs ressources ce qu'ils peuvent nous proposer.
<indy21> je vais proposer :2 coeurs, 2 Go, 500 Go, 1 IP publique, ports : 80,21, 873,icmp
<ongolaBoy> indy21: pas de port 22 ??? pourquoi le 21 ? ça devrait être interdit !!!!
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je suis trompé. :P
<indy21> mais si il ya d'autres fau préciser.
<ongolaBoy> c'est suffisant il me semble
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-01
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-02
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> slt à tous
<saoungoumi> qui peut me donner une explication à ce message
<saoungoumi> envoyer via ma boite mail academique vers une autre boite d'un autre pays
<saoungoumi> host ms0.unitbv.ro[193.254.230.20] said: 550 Blocked:     (41.67.236.43) (41.*) You have been permanently banned from this domain (in     reply to RCPT TO command)
<saoungoumi> en fait je comprend le message mais comment faire y remedier
<saoungoumi> ?
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: est-ce tout ce qui est dans le log ?
<saoungoumi> le message vas @univ-ndere.cm vers  @unitbv.ro
<ongolaBoy> ça peut être parce que le serveur de messagerie du site distant utilise des contraintes trop fortes
<ongolaBoy> il blackliste tout ce quie est en 41.* :(
<ongolaBoy> c'est un peu une paresse à mon sens de blacklister si haut mais bon ...
<ongolaBoy> j'aillais te dire de regarder dans le whois de 193.254.230.20 et chercher un contact technique
<ongolaBoy> et tu leur écris depuis une autre adresse (gmail ?) et tu leur explique que tu n'est pas un spammeur
<ongolaBoy> et espérer que ça aboutira à quelque chose
<saoungoumi> le meme message envoyé via GMAIL
<saoungoumi> echnical details of permanent failure:  Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the server for the recipient domain unitbv.ro by ms0.unitbv.ro. [193.254.230.20].
<saoungoumi> echnical = technical
<ongolaBoy> pour la petite histoire http://ongola.blogspot.com/2013/09/soyez-responsables-de-vos-reseaux.html <-- c'est presque mon problème ;)
<ongolaBoy> bref.. il faut trouver un moyen de discuter avec l'admin du serveur de messagerie :)
<saoungoumi> The error that the other server returned was: 554 Failure Spam content matched. Fix using:  http://ms0.unitbv.ro/cgi/user.cgi?cmd=r&f=9098333, friend_rule
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> j'ai vu ton blog
<IzaneFG> j'ai eu un pb similaire avec mon hébergeur. Tout ça parce qu'une adresse mail en 41* avait raté plusieurs fois la connexion. Il a bloqué mon ip tout simplement. J'ai du lui écrire pour résoudre ça
<saoungoumi> et le message que tu poste est exactement ce que j'obtient lorsque j'essais avec mon compte "yahoo"
<saoungoumi> spam???
<IzaneFG> saoungoumi: chez moi on m'avait bloquer l'accès à toutes l'infra donc je ne pouvais même pas envoyer de mail
<saoungoumi> lol
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG:  donc là alors
<saoungoumi> je suis en train d'écrire à l'admin
<saoungoumi>  en espérant que je n'aurais pas la même erreur
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-03
<indy21> IzaneFG : en poste
<IzaneFG> indy21: j'attends moi le contenu pour te l'envoyer
<IzaneFG> mais les infos qu'il faut savoir
<IzaneFG> c'est qu'il y a release party pour la 14.10 le 13 décembre ici à Ngaoundéré
<IzaneFG> organisé par le club InfoTech
<indy21> IzaneFG : ok.
<indy21> bon je crée une page pour ça
<indy21> les updates seront faits au fur et à mesure.
<IzaneFG> ça se tiendra au CDTIC
<IzaneFG> en partenariat avec l'AUF
<IzaneFG> ok
<IzaneFG> ok pour les updates
<IzaneFG> Pour le moment, ça sera 10h-14h pour la release
<IzaneFG> en gros voici le programme
<IzaneFG> > 0 - Keynote
<IzaneFG> > 1 - Présentation d'ubuntu
<IzaneFG> > 2 - Présentation de la nouvelle version 14.10
<IzaneFG> > 3 - Pause (15minutes)
<IzaneFG> > 4 - Atelier
<IzaneFG> > 5 - Atelier
<IzaneFG> .
<IzaneFG> Comme le Wiki me chasse là, je peux pas faire ça moi même lol
<indy21> IzaneFG : heu je donne quel nom à l'event
<IzaneFG> heu... c'est une release party non  :D
<indy21> bon je meme 'ngaoundéré release party'
<indy21> *je mets
<IzaneFG> ok
<IzaneFG> ici la connexion vient une fois de plus de partir...
<IzaneFG> mais je suis passé sur le backup
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: j'ai déjà fais le mail à camtel
<indy21> IzaneFG: faut aller sur vos IRCs didonc! :-)
<IzaneFG> lol
<IzaneFG> il est pas là-bas, je l'attrape où son bot dort ;-=
<IzaneFG> ,-)
<IzaneFG> Je crois qu'il est entrain de joueur au Curling :D
<indy21> IzaneFG : il est occupé en tt cas. thomas vient de l'avoir sur le SIP.
<IzaneFG> ok
<IzaneFG> indy21: dis à Thomas qu'un jour je serais aussi comme lui, que je vais joueur au boss aussi quand le boss ne sera pas là :D
<indy21> IzaneFG : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/NdereReleaseParty
<IzaneFG> ok, pour le moment c'est tout
<IzaneFG> on va update au fur et à mesure
<indy21> IzaneFG : aucune annonce dans la liste de diffusion ?
<IzaneFG> Haaa! c'est toi le community managiar non :D
<IzaneFG> tu peux lancer l'annonce, et dire que s'il y a des gens qui veulent participer même sur irc...
<indy21> IzaneFG : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/2966-ngaoundere-release-party/
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-04
<ariabbas> Bonjour IzaneFG1 ;)
<ariabbas> et aussi mes amis ChanServ et ubuntulog :)
<IzaneFG1> lol
<IzaneFG1> Bonjour :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-30
<abakamousa> Bonjour !!!
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-01
<h0912> bonjour a tous
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-02
<h0912> hi ariabbas!
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-03
<ariabbas> .
